# WOTAN NextGen Male Choir //Gates of Valhalla Walkthrough added + Intro special ends in 4 days!!!



## StrezovSampling (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello everyone!

George from Strezov Sampling here. We've been busy these past few months doing updates for Storm Choir and Rhodope series and also working on a couple of new exciting things.

And because hyping is modern lately I'm going to post this wonderful image of our upcoming library - "Wotan". An entirely new series in our choral line... more information soon to be presented!










​

Best,
George


----------



## Guffy (Nov 26, 2015)

Woot!
I love Storm Choir 2, so this should be good!


----------



## catsass (Nov 26, 2015)

Speculation based upon the teaser image - it would appear we can expect something happy, upbeat, and light hearted. Possibly a children's choir.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 26, 2015)

You're not suppose to tell us it's a choir!! Just put up the image and add some vague, hyped text. Something like "Prepare for the next generation". Then you should end up with 3-4 pages of pure speculation and random arguments within a week.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 26, 2015)

Not in time for tomorrows Black Friday then?
Poor show old boy.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2015)

benmrx said:


> You're not suppose to tell us it's a choir!! Just put up the image and add some vague, hyped text. Something like "Prepare for the next generation". Then you should end up with 3-4 pages of pure speculation and random arguments within a week.


And a video that has nothing to do with the product! Maybe with a robot and some girl walking her dog. 

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love teaser trailers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey, love the graphic! Full of atmosphere!


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 27, 2015)

George can I ask a question please?
Was thinking of buying Storm Choir 2 in the sales, but now wondering whether to wait for this new library?
Or do they do completely different things?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey guys, really happy that we managed to hype you up! Tomorrow (Saturday) we're going to release a quick video introducing Wotan. You'll get what the library is about from there. 

@Dave, to answer your question - Wotan expands a specific part of Storm Choir, but is a completely different product - the sound is different features. You'll see/hear tomorrow!


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks, really looking forward to the video tomorrow!!! 
Your designer has done a fantastic job which the graphic, love it!


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2015)

Waiting for the video. One must know if he needs to save cash after black friday(s).


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 28, 2015)

And here we are...


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 28, 2015)

So where do I buy this? ... Just kidding, looks great. Can't wait to see a walkthrough video of this and get a release date. All the best on your work there.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2015)

Meanwhile I will be looking for the Red October.


----------



## catsass (Nov 28, 2015)

StrezovSampling said:


> And here we are...


A great introduction to your forthcoming offering. Well done. Thanks for the info!
I look forward to hearing and seeing more.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks incredible!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello everyone! Thank you so much for your wonderful input. We've been working day and night to make "Wotan" really special - as we've told you already, our upcoming library "Wotan" is not only full of wonderful and unique samples, but has really clever programming! In this video we will quickly show you the vast amount of possibilities you have at your fingertips while using the library!

​
Demos will be coming out next really soon, but also *two major walkthrough* videos - one for basic features and one for advanced ones.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome! Any idea about a price bracketish where it will settle and are you planning to release it before or after christmas?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 10, 2015)

Sounds really promising.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 11, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Awesome! Any idea about a price bracketish where it will settle and are you planning to release it before or after christmas?



I am afraid I cannot give a straight answer to both those questions - we want to release in December and have already tested the instruments a lot. We try to make things as polished as possible before going live and we're about to see how people outside our dedicated beta team would react (_demo writers_). My Christmas wish is to release this in December - hopefully it will come true!  

As for price range - probably around the price of Storm Choir, *BUT* we have decided (100%) that all customers of our choral product lines will receive a special discount which can be applied to the *introductory *price. All these details will be sorted out next week! 

Best,
George


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 11, 2015)

StrezovSampling said:


> we have decided (100%) that all customers of our choral product lines will receive a special discount which can be applied to the *introductory *price. All these details will be sorted out next week!



That will be awesome, thank you!


----------



## ShredX (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 22, 2015)

Got the promo email, bigger walk-through pretty please. Maybe even before Christmas


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 22, 2015)

First demo by George Strezov:



"Wotan" is our way to celebrate three years of Strezov Sampling with you.

Inspired by the famous *Lord of the Rings Moria choir sound* we present to you the evolution of our choir sampling philosophy, which combines never before sampled choir colours (basso profundos) with next-gen scripting for Native Instrument's Kontakt sampler.

Comprised of 10 tenors and 10 basses, covering a large and unique vocal range, the library has clever and innovative programming that allows you to combine different syllables and create new sample content within Kontakt.
Official release date: 28/December/2015
Official release price for the library is $329 with intro price of $269 till 15/January/2016.

Our entire company history wouldn't have been the same without the support of our users - this is why we are offering the following upgrade prices*:


*Storm Choir 2 users* will receive a special discount code for the duration of the introductory period which will bring the price down by another $70.
*Rhodope users* will receive a special discount code for the duration of the introductory period which will bring the price down by another $40.
*Storm Choir 1 users* will receive a special discount code for the duration of the introductory period which will bring the price down by another $20.

The library features:


5 GB compressed and optimized sample content
separate recordings of tenors and basses in the Sofia Session Studio
lowest basses ever sampled
8 powerful syllables recorded within 3 dynamic layers Sustain (1xRR) and Staccato (2xRR) samples
3 mic positions - Close, Decca, Hall
Whispers and Shouts with multiple RRs recorded for all syllables
Bonus sample content - 3 types of clusters recorded for tenors and basses within 3 dynamic layers!
The powerful Syllabuilder engine with CONNECT and MORPH modes that allow you to create your own sample content within Kontakt.
Ability to Load and Save your lyrics, built-in preset manager
Integrated Help
Lite patches for composers who don't need all features of the library

*Note: the upgrade paths are available ONLY during the introductory period (28/Dec/2015-15/Jan/2016) and do not add up - this means that if you own all three libraries you will not get a $130 coupon code. Also, EDU discounts cannot be added to the upgrade paths.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas, everyone! 

Let us celebrate this wonderful holiday with this fantastic piece, composed by Simon Porter using our upcoming library "Wotan"! Wotan is coming out on Monday, 28/December/2015.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 26, 2015)

Sounds awesome. So does this mean that if i own Storm Choir II Complete i will have to pay only $199 ($269 - $70) during the intro phase?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 27, 2015)

SoundChris said:


> Sounds awesome. So does this mean that if i own Storm Choir II Complete i will have to pay only $199 ($269 - $70) during the intro phase?



Exactly.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 27, 2015)

StrezovSampling said:


> Exactly.



How about putting out a little VI pre-pre-order special so I can buy/download it today so it will be ready tomorrow? 

Ehm..I mean I can beta-test your ordering process for this.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 29, 2015)

Strezov Sampling proudly announces the release of WOTAN Male Choir. http://bit.ly/1mmvMGw
Now available at the special Intro price of $269 until Jan 15 (Normal Price $329). Owners of the StormChoir and Rhodope series will receive special crossgrade offers.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 29, 2015)

The demos sound fantastic!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Wes. We will have some more demos and a complete walkthrough of George's Gates of Vallhalla this week.


----------



## mickeyl (Jan 4, 2016)

Bought it and having much fun with it - it adds a great dimension to my choir arsenal!


----------



## The Darris (Jan 6, 2016)

Just published my review of Wotan. My favorite feature of Wotan is the fact that the user can fine tune each individual syllable via their new Syllabuilder Engine 2.0. The sound is massive and dark and is unlike anything on the market.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello everyone. Only 4 days left to take advantage of our intro pricing offer. To give you some live action experience with Wotan George did a in depth walkthrough of his demo Gates of Valhalla featuring other Strezov libraries as well as some mixing and layering tipps.


Also here's another demo by Mr Hochstatter demonstrating Wotan in a totally different context. Wotan can perform soft and warm better than any other men choir out there.


----------

